# Son's 1st musky.



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Any thoughts on how big? Son is 6'5" tall. I estimate around 37.5".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish! It looks every bit of 37.5" based on his height. I am just curious how you ever arrived at an estimated length of 37.5". That is a pretty precise estimate.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Measured middle finger and then did some quick calculations. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That fish is probably the higher part of thirty pushing 40...Nice fish and congrads on his first!!


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on first muskie. Welcome to the club. The number for Muskies Anonymous is ***.****.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I was going to say 38 to 40. Congrats to him. By the way, where is that? Cool looking building.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks to all. Pretty proud i got to be a part of his morning. @mad Mac it is not a building, it is part of the spillway where we were fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome fish, looks nice and fat regardless! Sweet markings too


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's p hill spillway I think 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a nice way to get into muskie fishing! Very nice markings. It's cool to see that every muskie is different.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

From shore none the less............. Way to go on your first................. Nice fat fish.......... I also thinkk around 37-40in


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

It is PH spillway and this fish is awaiting it's next newbie!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice fish congrats 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice fish! chunky....congrats, your hooked forever now!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

What's the ph spillway?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yep PH spillway.....had to call 1-800-POACHER last time I was there a week ago. The old men down there think they own the place.


----------



## star5328 (Sep 6, 2009)

PH as in pleasant hill?? Is that the Mohican River then? I feel like i recall standing right there a couple years ago when we camped at pleasant hill.


----------



## star5328 (Sep 6, 2009)

haha I know where this is now. It was just tripping me out because I got in right here a couple summers ago...I remember something huge jumping over near the spillway, cost me another 100 casts trying to figure out what it was before moving down the river. I just can't believe this fish coming from right there...I thought it was like 2 feet deep.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Out of respect for Bass Masterson and his son, I think we should refrain from asking him where he caught his fish out in the open forum, but I guess whatever floats your boat. IMO, If folks feel the need to know, a simple PM would be more appropriate....I think this also shows respect to all those who are local and fish that same area.

Have a good day all!


----------

